# Meriwether Co



## HunterK

What ya seeing fellers?? It's almost time, getting close


----------



## buckshed

As far as deer...few good potential bucks on cam...good fawn crop....white oaks spotty but some good...persimmons look like they will be good...muscadines spotty...but found a few loaded..between alvaton and gay


----------



## Junkyarddawg724

This is going to be my first year hunting Meriwether County. After a couple tough years in Talbot Co, my club decided to fold (we had 8 members, 275 acres). I know Talbot is still great deer county, but after a great few years, our property slowly got worse every year until we nearly never saw deer.

I will only make it down to Meriwether 2, maybe 3 times, and the piece of property I am hunting is tiny (10 acres). My family who owns the property has very good success every year in the surrounding area where they are part of a another club.

Nonetheless, I am very thankful to my family who is letting me hunt their land this year, and I hope to harvest a healthy doe to put in the freezer. Hopefully in my time down there I can run across a new club and find somewhere to join!


----------



## HunterK

I haven't even gotten down to our property, spent the summer looking for and moving into new house. hope to get down soon


----------



## buckshed

Here's the latest update...water oaks are loaded this year and already a few on the ground...spotty white oaks...most of muscadines are already coming down...persimmons are about average with some already starting to turn color...my trail cams are showing the biggest bucks that I've ever had this early...looks promising


----------



## mr meriwether

Saw 3 large does this morning with no fawns.Had a coyote come in to a fawn bleat.Wish I had a firearm


----------



## HunterK

Finally getting down this weekend, good to hear about some good sightings, last year was bad. I got skunked!


----------



## HunterK

Lots of movement! I've seen a bunch of deer in only four hunts, took a good doe sunday. Good movement in the afternoon, not bad in the morning, most of my sightings have been 7-7:30 pm.


----------



## buckshed

Sign is just starting to show up...today saw fresh scrapes...and saw an 8pt with his neck already swollen...plenty of acorns in the woods...foodplots better than ever...deer looking super healthy


----------



## HunterK

buckshed said:


> Sign is just starting to show up...today saw fresh scrapes...and saw an 8pt with his neck already swollen...plenty of acorns in the woods...foodplots better than ever...deer looking super healthy



We've seen some scrapes also! got a good 8 on camera. And i'm seeing real good movement around my house on lake lanier, I have two does with fawns in my yard daily and my wife narrowly missed  what she said was a huge buck the other day when she left the house for work.
I took a 90 lb doe last week that was fat, fat , fat


----------



## mr meriwether

Activity is surely picking up.I saw several does,2 4's, a spike and a small eight.Finding several rubs and scrapes,and a licking branch.Several nice bucks on trail cam.This weekend should be good.


----------



## buckshed

Missed a tall 8pt this evening traveling by himself...think I hit a branch in front of him..was moving at 6:15 pm..looks like bucks starting to move before dark


----------



## Paulding Mark

*White oaks acorns Falling!!!*

I Hunted Saturday & Sunday and I saw a lot of deer both days. I saw 6 doe & a young 6 pointer Sat Morning. Sat evening was quiet until the last hr. When I saw 8 Doe and a fawn that was still covered in spots. Sunday morning I saw 8 Doe and the same young 6 pointer all the deer were eating White oak acorns!! Sunday the young 6 was chasing the doe's some also


----------



## bigbuckslayer13

I missed the biggest buck i have ever seen opening day only to find out my scope mount had come loose.  

But I did see the big one i missed 2 great 8 points and a 5 point.

One of the 8 points was sniffing a doe across the field and continued to follow her.  Maybe a little pre rut action going on


----------



## buckshed

What part of Meriwether?


----------



## bigbuckslayer13

Luthersville


----------



## buckshed

Have big ones on cam near alvaton, but still moving during dark...small bucks just starting to harass does a little


----------



## Paulding Mark

Opening Weekend was a good one for me I killed A Doe Sat morning so I have meat in the freezer now. And I had a Nice 8pt maybe 120 -125 come by Friday night about 30 min before dark he was eating acorns. Going to let him grow another year. We are starting to see some young bucks chase and I Found my first scrap line Sunday afternoon probably a young one but I put up a camera to find out. I am hunting in the Luthersville/Alvonton area


----------



## buckshed

Sitting in a climber at Joe kurz wma got good sign around me...a few bucks were checked in this morning guys mostly said they were by themselves...one guy said he shot one making a scrape...guess prerut and seeking phase starting


----------



## HunterK

Opening weekend we saw a lot of deer, last weekend NOTHING! Scrapes and rubs everywhere but no sightings.
Meriwether Sportsman Club, beware, a local is wandering our properties, he ran from me Sunday morning.


----------



## bigbuckslayer13

What city?


----------



## Paulding Mark

*The Greatest time of the Year!!*

Well guys its that time of year again and For the next 7-14 days things should really be heating up!!  The truck is loaded and I am heading down to the club this  afternoon and will stay until the 13th.  I want to wish everyone Good Luck & Stay Safe during this great time of year...


----------



## buckshed

Bucks still laying down scrapes..small and medium bucks are chasing...got big boys coming into plots just after dark on cam..I scheduled vacation for the next 2 weeks...gonna be in stand as much as I can stand it...good luck all


----------



## mattech

I'm off all next week. Will be spending alot of time in the alvaton area right on 362. I went the weekend before last and had several active scrapes but didn't see any rubs yet.


----------



## buckshed

You must be close to me I'm hunting off mt Carmel rd just off hwy 362...saw a few nice rubs on cedar trees today


----------



## HunterK

Local guy next to our camp hasn't seen a deer in two weeks, he trail cams are full of photos from 8pm to 3am,
he's seen nothing during daylight hours


----------



## mattech

buckshed said:


> You must be close to me I'm hunting off mt Carmel rd just off hwy 362...saw a few nice rubs on cedar trees today



Just up the road towards 85. If you see a silver minivan parked at the road stop by and say hi.


----------



## buckshed

Scored on a 20 inch wide 8 pt on Nov 5th...he was trotting thru a bottom area...had another smaller buck behind him


----------



## mr meriwether

We took off last week and hunted hard in rain.Saw several good 8 points(what I call euro mounts),one good140 class,but wind wouldn't get right. Left Friday 12 noon which I think was a mistake.
 I said screw it called the boss, im going tomorrow and Tuesday.
  Gl everyone.


----------



## HunterK

We're not seeing much of anything. not even seeing dead deer on the roads, woods are somewhat dead where we are. most of us are off this week. headed down Wednesday - Sunday.


----------



## bgraydon

*Saturday Morning Buck*

Came in behind me 10 minutes after a grunt call around 9am Saturday


----------



## mattech

Nice, congrats


----------



## gab0yz71

Killed a small 9 point chasing this morning at 10:08 a.m.  It's on for our club.


----------



## HunterK

We've been here since Tuesday.......nothin


----------



## mr meriwether

Wayne moores deer processing is slap full.


----------



## HunterK

We're not seeing anything.....no shooting around us either....We've only seen one shooter buck all season.


----------



## Paulding Mark

Well I was down there hunting from Nov. 5-15 and saw very little Rutting action and that's not normal for this time of year. We normally Kill 2 or 3 nice deer that are chasing and the rut wide open but not this year.  It got to where no one would even see a Doe. Don't get me wrong we saw plenty of young Bucks  cruising every day.


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Rut and chasing was on fire this past weekend just NE of Greenville.


----------



## HuntFan

Lots of small buck cruising this past week but very few shooters were seen.  I harvested an 11 pointer on Fri afternoon but he was just feeding along, not the normal "trot" or "chase"  we usually see this time of the year.  Not many road kills or chasing we usually see on the road either. 

Hopefully things will improve this week/weekend.


----------



## buckshed

Ditto...lots of small bucks chasing this weekend...no shooters seen


----------



## HunterK

HuntFan said:


> Lots of small buck cruising this past week but very few shooters were seen.  I harvested an 11 pointer on Fri afternoon but he was just feeding along, not the normal "trot" or "chase"  we usually see this time of the year.  Not many road kills or chasing we usually see on the road either.
> 
> Hopefully things will improve this week/weekend.



Same for us, nothing happening right now, I didn't see a single road kill on my 100 mile ride home Saturday night, I normally count a dozen or more on the way home.....Weird


----------



## mr meriwether

The woods were on fire Saturday.I heard more shots than any other so far.Joe downed a 14 pointer(gj),we all saw lots of deer it was awesome.


----------



## Paulding Mark

Mr Meriwether 
  What part of the county are u hunting in? I saw a decent buck Saturday night and heard a couple shots close. but it really wasn't a great weekend for us.


----------



## mr meriwether

Just south of Greenville


----------



## mattech

My Meriwether land has been dead this year
 I did duck hunt it Saturday and saw fresh rubs that haven't been there. Sounded like they killed a million ducks on Joe kurz. Lol


----------



## mattech

Maybe Thursday morning it will be on. I haven't even pulled the trigger this year.


----------



## T.P.

Sounds like y'all need to ask mr meriwether for some tips.


----------



## HuntFan

Except for the duck hunters it was dead on our club next to Joe Kurz.  Saw 3 different buck chasing between 11:00-2:30 while driving around.


----------



## benbishop6602

*Meriwether Co. December Buck 2015*

First deer 2015 !   Came cruising by Wednesday evening Dec 2nd near Greenville !


----------



## DCHunter

That's a good one! Congrats!


----------



## AustinW26

DC, have you had any luck this year?


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Ben? No texts to me? Nice buck. Congrats on taking him.


----------



## DCHunter

AustinW26 said:


> DC, have you had any luck this year?



Not in Meriwether. In Douglas County, I got both the twins on their first deer though. Both earned it too, sitting on the ground, and they both kept their cool as bucks were staring them down trying to figure out what they were. Both waited for the good shot and both dropped them. Proud dad. How's ya'lls luck been this season?


----------



## AustinW26

That's great to hear man.  Congrats to them.  Seen some does and small bucks on my small little lease.  Ryan has seen the same.  One of the guys that leased the property from us in Meriwether shot a nice 8 a few weeks back.  Needless to say, we miss camp and the property so we are coming back next season.  Sounds like its been slow but hopefully next season will be better.


----------



## benbishop6602

Meriwether Mike said:


> Ben? No texts to me? Nice buck. Congrats on taking him.



Hey Mike , Thks . Just got your number from Steve . Send you another pic w info.


----------



## DCHunter

AustinW26 said:


> That's great to hear man.  Congrats to them.  Seen some does and small bucks on my small little lease.  Ryan has seen the same.  One of the guys that leased the property from us in Meriwether shot a nice 8 a few weeks back.  Needless to say, we miss camp and the property so we are coming back next season.  Sounds like its been slow but hopefully next season will be better.



Sounds good! Its definitely been better than last season down there.


----------



## buckshed

Bucks were chasing this morning...saw a bruiser cruising yesterday morning


----------



## rshunter

For what its worth.....Bucks are still moving. Saw a yearling 5 dogging a doe Sunday and a 130"ish 10 looking for two does that had come through 5 minutes ahead of him at 1240PM.


----------

